# Zadar (Kroatien) in zwei Minuten zum Wolfsbarsch



## Tomasz (13. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich wäre die Geschichte schnell erzählt. Ich habe die Angel ausgeworfen und nach nur zwei Minuten hing mein erster Wolfsbarsch am Haken. Aber der Reihe nach.
Nachdem ich vor zwei Jahren in Frankreich ohne irgendeinen Fisch dagestanden hatte, sollte der Familienurlaub im letzten September ans Mittelmeer nach Kroatien gehen. Im Board gibt es dazu einige Informationen und ich habe natürlich auch immer die Berichte und Tips von @glavoc gelesen.
Im letzten September waren sowohl die Luft als auch das Wasser noch angenehm warm. Wir hatten mit unserem Ferienhaus den Hauptgewinn gezogen und lagen im Norden von Zadar in der ersten Reihe zum Strand.






Blick auf die vorgelagerten Inseln, in diesem Fall wohl Ugljan.






Wir hatten insgesamt zwei Wochen Urlaub, bei dem die Familie klar im Vordergrund stand. Aber zwischendurch wollte ich es auch immer mal wieder für ein oder zwei Stunden ans Wasser. Seit meinem letzten Mittelmeerurlaub war es mein Traum einen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen und auch wenn es sicherlich bessere Spots gab, aber eben mal vor die Tür zu gehen und die Angel reinzuhalten passte gut in das Gesamtpaket eines Familienurlaubs.






Entlang der Promenade gab es diese Betonstege, von denen man angeln konnte.






Der erste Weg zum Fisch führt bei mir oft auf den lokalen Fischmarkt. Dort kann man sich zum einen Überblick über die Fischvorkommen machen und zum anderen frische Köder kaufen.











Es gab neben vielen anderen Fischen auch Wolfsbarsche und Doraden. Das machte Hoffnung auf meinen ersten Fisch aus dem Mittelmeer. Als Köder habe ich einen Kalmar gekauft, von dem ich feine Streifen geschnitten habe um sie an den Haken zu hängen. Und da ich nach dem Desaster in Frankreich nur wenig Vertrauen in meine Fähigkeiten hatte, nahmen wir auch noch einen Wolfsbarsch mit und legten ihn abends auf den Grill.






Nach 3 Tagen startete ich den ersten Versuch und stellte mir den Wecker um noch vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser zu sein. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht der geborene Frühaufsteher bin und es fiel mir echt schwer mich fertig zu machen.
Als ich auf dem Betonsteg stand war es noch ziemlich dunkel. Ich hatte hier beim schnorcheln kleinere Brassen und Schriftbarsche gesehen. Das Meer lag ruhig da und ich beköderte meine leichte Posenrute mit einem kleinen Stück Kalmar. Kaum ausgeworfen verschwand die Pose auch aus meinem Blickfeld. Ich dachte, dass sie im Dunkel nicht zu sehen war, aber als ich einkurbeln wollte gab es einen leichten Widerstand und die Rutenspitze wippte auf und ab. Mist, da wäre ein Anhieb nötig gewesen. Also noch mal rausgeworfen auf ca. 7 m Entfernung, damit ich die leichte Pose nicht wieder aus den Augen verlieren konnte. Kaum hatte sich die Pose hingestellt, verschwand sie auch schon wieder. Hatte ich sie eventuell nicht richtig austariert? Diesmal setzte ich zur Sicherheit einen Anhieb und am anderen Ende gab es heftige Gegenwehr. Ich hatte schon in meinem Leben so manchen Fisch verloren, da ich die Bremse zu fest angezogen hatte. Diesmal aber konnte der Fische Schnur von der Rolle nehmen und lieferte einen tollen Tanz. War ich gerade noch total verpennt, hatte ich nun einen heftigen Adrenalienschub. Nach dem Schnorcheln hatte ich mit so einem kampfstarken Fisch nicht gerechnet und da ich ohnehin noch nie am Mittelmeer erfolgreich war, hatte ich natürlich auch keinen Kescher dabei. Nach wenigen Minuten gab der Fisch an der leichten Rute und dem 18er Vorfach endlich nach und ich konnte ihn auf dem Kies stranden.






Er maß genau 40 cm und war mein erster Fisch aus dem Mittelmeer. Ich habe mich wahnsinnig gefreut. Allerdings war ich darauf nicht so recht vorbereitet. Anstatt den Köder zu wechseln angelte ich weiterhin mit meinem feinen Zeug. Die Wolfsbarsche schossen dabei von der Seeseite immer wieder links und rechts vom Steg in die Kleinfischschwärme, aber den Kalmarstreifen ignorierten sie.
















Abends landete auch dieser Fisch auf dem Grill.
Damit könnte die Geschichte eigentlich enden und ich hätte die Ferien am Meer genießen können. Aber ich war angefixt und meine Angelerlaubnis reichte noch 9 weitere Tage.





Tag am Meer

Der nächste Schritt führte mich in den Angelladen gegenüber der Altstadt von Zadar. Der Laden war nicht besonders groß, aber ich fand ihn gut sortiert und bekam auch den einen oder anderen Ködertip.











Besonders positiv ist mir aufgefallen, dass man die meisten Gummis einzeln kaufen konnte und so eine schöne Zusammenstellung an Farben und Größen hatte.





Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal mit solchen Ködern geangelt?






Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Tomasz (13. Juli 2020)

Bevor es wieder mit der Rute ans Wasser gehen sollte, sind wir übers Land gefahren. Die vorgelagerten Inseln haben wir leider nicht besucht, weil es mit Kind dann doch etwas weit war und die Autovermietung einen Risikozuschlag haben wollte? @galvoc was ist da los bei Euch?!
Besonders gut hat mir Pag gefallen. Rauhe Kalksteinfelsen fallen teils steil ins Meer und bilden einen tollen Kontrast zu den Farbtönen des Wassers.




















Im Kalk findet man zahlreiche Fossilien. Das hier sind Foraminiferen.






Auch gegen Abend wird die Landschaft in wunderschöne Farben getaucht















Überall an der Küste trifft man auf Spuren von Anglern und Fischern. Besonders beeindruckend war ein Angler auf der Ostseite von Pag einen Popper von mindestens 25 cm rausfeuerte. Früher soll es dort Thunfische gegeben haben. War das sein Zielfisch? Leider mussten wir bald weiter und konnten nicht sehen, ob er etwas gefangen hatte.














Der hier probiert es mit der Wasserkugel





Hier versucht einer im Hafen von Zadar sein Glück 





Man kann übrigens mit einer kleinen Rudefähre übersetzten, falls man nicht über die lange Brücke zur Altstadt laufen will





Auf der Insel der Altstadt gibt es eine Treppe, die sich wie ein Orgelspiel anhört. Die Töne werden durch die auftreffenden Wellen erzeugt.





Yachthafen in der Altstadt





wird fortgesetzt


----------



## Tomasz (13. Juli 2020)

Die nächsten Tage bin ich ab und zu mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen. Einen weiteren Wolfsbarsch konnte ich weder sehen noch fangen. Ich hatte wohl am ersten Tag richtig Glück gehabt. Wobei ich es später auch nur noch einmal morgens versucht hatte und sonst gegen Sonnenuntergang ans Wasser bin. Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal!
Auf Kalmarsteifen konnte ich an den folgenden Abenden verschiedene Brassen fangen. Ich habe entweder von den kurzen Betonstegen oder von den Außenmolen der kleinen Häfen geangelt.
















Hier habe ich vermutlich eine kleine Grundel erwischt?!





Ich würde denken, dass das eine Dorade ist?






Ich versuchte die nächsten Tage auch mit meinen Kunstködern Fische zu erbeuten, aber dazu morgen mehr.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Juli 2020)

Für heute habe ich aber noch ein paar Bilder, die oft einen Bezug zum Angeln haben.





Dieser Schleppangler war fast in Wurfweite, aber eben auch nur fast...





Ausfahrt





Wozu sind diese Kanister da?










Der hier war jeden Abend mit seinem Ruderboot unterwegs...





...um diese Käfige zu bergen. Was fängt er damit? Krabben oder Kraken?










Fischzucht auf der Insel Pag. In Norwegen wäre das ein Hotspot. Was züchtet man hier?





Schleppfischer trifft Kreuzfahrtschiff





Anfangs noch leicht gekräuselt...





...war die See bald spiegelglatt und ging farblich in den Himmel über.





Da wo die Möven sind, steht der Fisch (alte Fischerregel).





Mit der Wathose auf der Sandbank...





...Mist, Schnur vertüddelt. Er hat mit Brot an der Wasserkugel geangelt.
Man hat tatsächlich oft Angler auf oder am Wasser getroffen. An einem Abend rollte jedoch ein starkes Gewitter auf die Küste zu. Das muss wohl dort ein Zeichen für gute Fänge sein, jedenfalls war jeder am Wasser, der eine Angel halten konnte. Ich war leider nicht dabei.

Morgen geht es weiter...


----------



## Krallblei (13. Juli 2020)

Schöner Bericht!!!! Danke Dir

War ja selbst vor 8 Tagen noch in Spanien..und was soll ich sagen...war heiss auf meine Wölfe. Und die habe ich auch auch gut gefangen.. 
Allerdings mit Rute 5-25 Gramm und das ist schon sehr......sehr...sehr....sehr langweilig......gehe in 3 Woche .. Rute 1-5 Gramm und irgendne 1000 Rolle... für Wölfe bis 2 KG.


----------



## Tomasz (15. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich liegt mir das Angeln mit Kunstködern ohnehin mehr, allerdings schien zumindest vom Ufer der Naturköder mehr Abwechslung zu bringen. Irgendwann musste ich aber meinen Kalmar entsorgen, habe meine Rute umgebaut und bin dann mit einem Sammelsurium an Kunstködern ans Wasser.





Meine Köder die gefangen haben.

Im Angelladen von Zadar habe ich mir diese beiden Casting Jigs gekauft. Allerdings war das Wasser oft sehr flach und die Zeit zu kurz um Vertrauen zu den Ködern aufzubauen. Aber ich finde die Jigs sehr schön gearbeitet und die Angelei dazu spannend. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall noch probieren.










Aber auf unseren Ausflügen in die Umgebung habe ich es auch immer wieder mal an steil abfallenden Kanten versucht, bin aber stets ohne Fischkontakt geblieben. Die Angler im Bild an dem rechten Felsvorsprung waren ebenfalls erfolglos. 

Auch mit Oberflächenköder war ich bislang nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Daher kamen Gummis am Jigkopf und verschiedene Meerforellenblinker zum Einsatz. Mit beiden Ködern hatte man immer wieder mal Fischkontakt. Da nahezu alle Fische im Mittelmeer scharfe Zähne haben, waren bald die Schwänze an meinen Gummis abgebissen. Mit den Blinkern kam ich ohnehin weiter raus, aber eben nicht so weit wie die Schleppfischer.
Gefangen habe ich mit den Kunstködern überwiegend Schriftbarsche. Die größeren davon sind auf den Grill gewandert. Sie sind nicht mit Doraden oder Wolfsbarschen vergleichbar, aber durchaus essbar





Auf Blinker





Auf Gummi






Leider konnte an den folgenden Tagen nie wieder raubende Wolfsbarsche beobachten, weshalb es bei dem einen Fisch geblieben ist. Die Angelei insgesamt war dennoch rechtkurzeilig, wenn auch ausbaufähig.
Als ich meinen letzten Wurf mit einem schlanken Meerforellenblinker machte, schoss vom Grund gut sichtbar ein Fisch hoch und hing sich ohne große Gegenwehr an den Drilling.






An Land gezogen dämmerte es mir bald, wer hier den Kamikaze gemacht hat. Ein Petermännchen. Eigentlich ein wunderschöner Fisch, aber ich wusste um die Gefahr und war etwas hilflos. Für den letzten Tag hatte ich weder einen Lappen noch einen Handschuh dabei und konnte auch weit und breit nichts Vergleichbares finden. Da er aber alle drei Flunken im Maul hatte musste ich den Fisch irgendwie vom Haken bekommen. Ich hatte mir gemerkt, dass die Stacheln auf der Rückenflosse die giftigen Teile waren und die hat der Fisch auch ordentlich und drohend aufgestellt.






Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als eine kleine Papiertüte (da war mein Brot drin) zu nehmen und dann vom Kopf ausgehend die Rückenflosse anzulegen ohne selbst gestochen zu werden. Irgendwie hatte ich es vorher geschafft den Fisch zu töten, damit er aufhörte zu zappeln.
Zu Hause bemühte ich Google wegen der Zubereitung und stellte mit Entsetzen fest, dass nicht nur die Rückenflosse sondern auch die Dornen auf den Kiemendeckel giftig sind. Da hatte ich aber nochmal so richtig Glück gehabt und werde diesen Umstand wohl nie wieder vergessen. Gegrillt war das weiße Fleisch recht lecker.






Im letzten Teil habe ich dann noch ein paar allgemeine Infos und Fotos.


----------



## Tomasz (15. Juli 2020)

An dieser Stelle noch kurz etwas zu meiner Ausrüstung. Da wir geflogen sind blieb eigentlich nur eine Reiserute zum Mitnehmen. Ich hatte mir vor wenigen Jahren eine Daiwa Lexa Travel Spin 2,4m 15-40 g Wurfgewicht zugelegt.
Die Rute selbst ist angenehm leicht und gut verarbeitet. Sie wirkt recht filigran, hat aber dann doch genug Rückgrat und ist straff genug um nicht zu schwabbeln. 
Selbst 10 g Blinker hat sie gut und erstaunlich weit geworfen. Die erzielten Wurfweiten waren so gut, dass ich überlege diese Rute als "platzsparenden Ersatz" im Familienurlaub zum Meerforellenangeln mitzunehmen. Gefischt habe ich sie mit einer 3000er Penn Fierce, einer geflochtenen Schnur und Fluocarbonvorfächern. Die Rolle hat jetzt bereits mehrere Salzwassereinsätze im Mittelmeer und in Norwegen gut überstanden, ohne dass ich je etwas daran gewartet oder gepflegt habe.






Für den Flug habe mir im Papier- und Schreibwarenbedarf ein Transportrohr aus Plastik gekauft, dass man in der Länge verstellen kann. Das Rohr dient eigentlich dem Transport von gerollten Plänen, ist aber auch stabil genug, um die Rute zu schützen.











In Kroatien bekommt man vielfach diese Version einer Handangel zu kaufen und hat damit in Verbindung mit Naturködern sicher auch eine kurzweilige Angelei mit Kindern.





Wenn man hier genauer hinsieht, angelt dieser Mann auch nur mit solch einer Handangel. Diese ist allerdings etwas stabiler.





Am letzten Tag hatten wir wieder einmal einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang hinter den vorgelagerten Inseln. Beim genauen Hinsehen war schnell klar, dass hier viele Angelboote wie auf einer Perlenschnur aufgereiht waren. 13 Tage lang nur wenige Boote und am letzten Tage ein „Hegefischen“? Ich bin zu neugierig, was die dort gefangen haben. Selbst im Dunkeln sah man noch einzelne Positionslichter.






Am Ende konnte ich in diesem Urlaub mit dem Mittelmeer und den Wolfsbarschen meinen Frieden schließen und würde gerne wieder mal als Meer. Jedenfalls hat der Wolfbarsch es mir, wenn auch mit viel Glück, wesentlich einfacher gemacht als die Meerforellen in der Ostsee.

Meine Angellizens habe ich hier online gekauft: https://ribarstvo.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=5010

Ich war insgesamt zwei Mal im Angelladen in Zadar kann diesen sehr empfehlen:
http://udica.net/


Es wurden wohl auch Ausfahrten mit dem Boot angeboten. Hier zwei Flyer die ich gesehen habe:













Und zum Schluss noch ein paar Stimmungsbilder.

























Die Salzfelder von Nin.





Was haben die da geladen?


----------



## exstralsunder (16. Juli 2020)

Waaas? Schon zu Ende? Sehr schöner Bericht. Gerne mehr davon.
Auch ich war vor einigen Jahren dort in der Gegend bei Zadar. Genau genommen in Privlaka auf dem Campingplatz.
Habe dort von der Mole geangelt.
An den Haken gingen allerlei Fische die ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe..
Unter anderem auch ein Petermännchen.
Eine Frau neben mir fing zeitgleich auch ein Petermännchen.
Es kam wie es kommen musste: sie und auch ich wurden beim Haken lösen von dem Fisch gestochen.
Die Frau bekam einen Kreislaufkollaps und musste ins Krankenhaus.
Ich bekam wahnsinnige Schmerzen im linken Arm. So als ob der im Feuer steckt.
Ich hatte 3 Tage höllische Schmerzen. Erst am 4. Tag gings Halbwegs
Heute weiß ich: Hitze neutralisiert dieses Eiweißgift . Entweder mit einem Feuerzeug an der Stichstelle die Haut erhitzen (sollten freilich keine  Brandblasen entstehen) oder eben heißes Wasser über die Stelle laufen lassen.
In der Pfanne ist das Petermännchen hingegen eine Delikatesse.
Das Gift ist übrigens auch noch aktiv, wen die Fische tot sind..
Am besten: Kopf ab und Rückenflosse entfernen.
Witzigster Fang war mal ein Seepferdchen.
Leider bissel unscharf. Ich war aufgeregt und die Technik vor 20 Jahren noch nicht soweit wie heute.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2020)

Danke für diese schönen, sonnigen Einblicke in dieser aktuell etwas trüben Zeit. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen


----------



## pulpot (16. Juli 2020)

Sehr schöner Bericht. Wir waren 2014 in der Nähe der Pag-Fischzucht in Simuni. Leider war ich damals noch nicht so kundig was das Spinnangeln in HR angeht. Denn dort war bisher der einzige Ort in HR an dem ich beim Schnorcheln Wolfsbarsche gesehen habe und das nicht zu knapp in guten Größen. Ob das an der Fischzucht lag weiß ich nicht. Leider war ich seitdem nicht mehr auf Pag, denn der "Strand" dort bei Sonnenaufgang ist bestimmt ein guter Spott.


----------



## Rheinangler (16. Juli 2020)

Danke für einen so ausführlichen Urlaubsbericht. Sieht man nicht mehr oft und kommt gerade in der jetzigen Zeit wirklich gut


----------



## Timo.Keibel (16. Juli 2020)

Toller Bericht! Macht Lust darauf, selbst einmal im Mittelmeer zu angeln. Meine bisherigen ein bis zwei Versuche waren alle erfolglos. Habe auch meist eher geschnorchelt und viele Arten gesehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2020)

Klasse Bericht, sehr anschaulich geschrieben. Danke


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Juli 2020)

Toller Bericht mit prima Bildern! Hat mich an meine Anfänge in der Angelei als Kind  auf Rab, Hvar, Pula und  Velj Losinj erinnert... 

Meistens habe ich mit diesen Handangeln geangelt, dabei meistens Grundeln gefangen. Mit  meinen ersten Ruten wurden die Fische auch größer und einer landete sogar als Abendessen auf unserem Tisch im Restaurant! 
Es hat schon so seine Vorteile, wenn seine Mutter die Landessprache spricht.... Wer von euch den Heinz-Erhard Film: "Ohne Krimi geht die Mimi nicht ins Bett" kennt, da habe ich an oder besser unter den Originalschauplätzen geangelt und von der Steiküste Knurrhähne, Katzenhaie und andere Grundfische gefangen! 

Aber das war vor 38 Jahren....


----------



## Salt (16. Juli 2020)

Klasse Bericht mit sehr schönen Bildern und Petri zum Wolf aus dem Mittelmeer


----------



## Bilch (16. Juli 2020)

@Tomasz, als Du vom Steg mit Kalamar geangelt hast, welche Hakengröße hast Du benutzt? Könnte man auch am Grund angeln, oder ist es mit der Pose besser? Frage, weil ich demnächst in den Urlaub fahre und möchte auch mein Glück versuchen


----------



## pulpot (17. Juli 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @Tomasz, als Du vom Steg mit Kalamar geangelt hast, welche Hakengröße hast Du benutzt? Könnte man auch am Grund angeln, oder ist es mit der Pose besser? Frage, weil ich demnächst in den Urlaub fahre und möchte auch mein Glück versuchen


Auf Grund ist in Kroatien schwierig, da überall größere scharfkantige Steine liegen, auch da wo es 'sandig' aussieht. Am besten den Spott erst abschnorcheln. Mit normalen Grundbleien oder auch Tiroler Hölzl hatte ich aber trotzdem immer Hänger, da das beim Einholen alles nich schnell genug hochkommt. Die geringsten Probleme hat ein sinkender Spirolino an einer 4m Rute bereitet, der war schnell vom Grund weg. Es darf dann natürlich keine nennenswerte Strömung herrschen. Grundsätzlich ist aber mit der Pose besser (dafür habe ich eine kräftigere 6m Bolo), wenn der Spot in Reichweite ist und der Wind einen in Ruhe lässt.


----------



## Bilch (17. Juli 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Auf Grund ist in Kroatien schwierig, da überall größere scharfkantige Steine liegen, auch da wo es 'sandig' aussieht. Am besten den Spott erst abschnorcheln. Mit normalen Grundbleien oder auch Tiroler Hölzl hatte ich aber trotzdem immer Hänger, da das beim Einholen alles nich schnell genug hochkommt. Die geringsten Probleme hat ein sinkender Spirolino an einer 4m Rute bereitet, der war schnell vom Grund weg. Es darf dann natürlich keine nennenswerte Strömung herrschen. Grundsätzlich ist aber mit der Pose besser (dafür habe ich eine kräftigere 6m Bolo), wenn der Spot in Reichweite ist und der Wind einen in Ruhe lässt.


Danke für die Info! Also ev. Tiroler Hölzl, wenn der Grund es erlaubt, sonst aber mit Pose. Und sinkende Spiros habe ich auch zuhause


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Juli 2020)

Wir waren aktuell bei Rabac/ Istrien. Ich habe lange Schnorcheltouren gemacht und war nicht begeistert. Viele max. fingerlange Sardellen?, wenige Fische in Handlänge. Einige Meeräschen bis vielleicht max. 40cm, überwiegend um 20cm.
Habe mehrere Km Küstenstreifen abgeschnorchelt und daraufhin meine Angeln erst gar nicht ausgepackt. Entweder falsche Stelle oder überfischt. Besonders, da in Kroatien ein Angelschein mit ca. 6€/Tag verlangt wird, der noch besorgt werden muss.

Viel mehr und größere Fische bei GranCanaria und Mallorca. Ebenso wenig in Rhodos und Zypern.


----------



## Tomasz (17. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback. 
Eigentlich wollten wir Ende April wieder ans Mittelmeer und hatten auch schon alles gebucht. Leider kam Corona dazwischen. 
Allen die Ihre Reise noch vor sich haben wünsche ich viel Erfolg.


----------



## Tomasz (17. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> ...Heute weiß ich: Hitze neutralisiert dieses Eiweißgift . Entweder mit einem Feuerzeug an der Stichstelle die Haut erhitzen (sollten freilich keine  Brandblasen entstehen) oder eben heißes Wasser über die Stelle laufen lassen.
> In der Pfanne ist das Petermännchen hingegen eine Delikatesse.
> Das Gift ist übrigens auch noch aktiv, wen die Fische tot sind...
> Am besten: Kopf ab und Rückenflosse entfernen.



Puh, da hat es Dich ja voll erwischt. Das war auch meine Befürchtung.
Die Idee, das Gift durch Erhitzen zu neutralisieren wurde durch Bite away bereits für Insektenstiche umgesetzt. Vielleicht würde das schon helfen. Hier ein Link dazu: 
bite away


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juli 2020)

jaja, dann fängst Du wieder so große Fische,wie auf den Bildern, geht gar nicht .
wenn ich an meine  "Riesen" von Korfu denke die waren so groß , dass ich sie auf dem Foto nicht wieder fand;-))
Naja die Katz des "Korfu- Insulaners " neigt seit dem zum Übergewicht

Schöner Bericht- gern mehr davon


----------



## Tomasz (17. Juli 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht. Wir waren 2014 in der Nähe der Pag-Fischzucht in Simuni. Leider war ich damals noch nicht so kundig was das Spinnangeln in HR angeht. Denn dort war bisher der einzige Ort in HR an dem ich beim Schnorcheln Wolfsbarsche gesehen habe und das nicht zu knapp in guten Größen. Ob das an der Fischzucht lag weiß ich nicht. Leider war ich seitdem nicht mehr auf Pag, denn der "Strand" dort bei Sonnenaufgang ist bestimmt ein guter Spott.



Verdammt, da waren wir also schon dicht am Spot dran. Vielleicht verschlägt es uns ja nochmal nach Kroatien.


----------



## Tomasz (17. Juli 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @Tomasz, als Du vom Steg mit Kalamar geangelt hast, welche Hakengröße hast Du benutzt? Könnte man auch am Grund angeln, oder ist es mit der Pose besser? Frage, weil ich demnächst in den Urlaub fahre und möchte auch mein Glück versuchen



Wie @pulpot schon geschrieben hat, ist der Meeresboden in Ufernähe oft sehr steinig. Deshalb hatte ich mich nach dem Schnorcheln für die Pose entschieden. Die besten Spots waren tatsächlich auch dort, wo größere Steine sich vom Meeresboden abgehoben haben. 
Die Hakengröße kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich hatte noch gebundene Forellenhaken da. Diese waren aber eher klein. Auch die Einheimischen haben überwiegend mit Pose, Sbirolino oder Wasserkugel geangelt. Auf den wenigen sandigen Stellen hat man beim Schnorcheln auch kaum Fisch gesehen.


----------



## Tomasz (17. Juli 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Toller Bericht! Macht Lust darauf, selbst einmal im Mittelmeer zu angeln. Meine bisherigen ein bis zwei Versuche waren alle erfolglos. Habe auch meist eher geschnorchelt und viele Arten gesehen.



Das war beim meinem letzten Frankreichurlaub auch so. Beim Schnorcheln hatte man eine große Artenvielfalt und auch größere Fische gesehen als in Kroatien. An den Haken war sie aber nicht zu bekommen. Allerdings fehlte mir da auch die Zeit um es öfter zu versuchen.


----------



## Tomasz (17. Juli 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> jaja, dann fängst Du wieder so große Fische,wie auf den Bildern, geht gar nicht .
> wenn ich an meine  "Riesen" von Korfu denke die waren so groß , dass ich sie auf dem Foto nicht wieder fand;-))
> Naja die Katz des "Korfu- Insulaners " neigt seit dem zum Übergewicht
> 
> Schöner Bericht- gern mehr davon



Fingerlange Fische hatte ich auch mehr als genug, aber man hat eben auch mal größere rauskitzeln können. 
Ansonsten hilft ein Weitwinkelobjektiv, dann klappt es auch mit den Fotos.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juli 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Fingerlange Fische hatte ich auch mehr als genug, aber man hat eben auch mal größere rauskitzeln können.
> Ansonsten hilft ein Weitwinkelobjektiv, dann klappt es auch mit den Fotos.


jut muss ich mal so aufrüsten ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir waren aktuell bei Rabac/ Istrien. Ich habe lange Schnorcheltouren gemacht und war nicht begeistert. Viele max. fingerlange Sardellen?, wenige Fische in Handlänge. Einige Meeräschen bis vielleicht max. 40cm, überwiegend um 20cm.
> Habe mehrere Km Küstenstreifen abgeschnorchelt und daraufhin meine Angeln erst gar nicht ausgepackt. Entweder falsche Stelle oder überfischt. Besonders, da in Kroatien ein Angelschein mit ca. 6€/Tag verlangt wird, der noch besorgt werden muss.
> 
> Viel mehr und größere Fische bei GranCanaria und Mallorca. Ebenso wenig in Rhodos und Zypern.


also die Ecke kenne ich ziemlich gut, Rabac ist tatsächlich nicht gerade der Hotspot. Aber etwas weiter südlich Richtung Plomin und Plomin Luka 
sind Top Reviere.


----------



## buttweisser (19. Juli 2020)

@Tomasz

Das hast du aber schön geschrieben.

Bei deinen Bildern kamen in mir gleich Urlaubserinnerungen hoch, da ich schon öfters in der Gegend war. Und zwar in Tkon auf der Insel Pasman. Pasman ist die Insel südlich von Ugljan. Den Angelladen von Zadar habe ich auch schon besucht.

Als du den Wolfsbarsch (kroat. Brancin) gefangen hast, da hast du alles richtig gemacht. Im Sommer sind die frühen Morgen- oder späten Abendstunden die beste Zeit um paar schöne Fische zu fangen. Tagsüber geht fast gar nix, zumindest auf etwas größere Fische, die man dann auch grillen kann.

Ich gehe im Sommer in Tkon oft erst so ab ca. 22:00 Uhr ans Wasser und habe damit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Brancin und Doraden (Orada) beißen so bis 01:00 Uhr und dann kehrt etwas Ruhe ein. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.

Sardinen und Anchovis oder Stücke davon sind meine  Lieblingsköder. Die sind zwar schnell abgeknabbert, aber die Wolfsbarsche haben die zum Fressen gern.

Da ich die Sardinen fast immer an loser Schnur verwende, sind Stellen wo das Wasser am Ufer tiefer ist, besser dafür geeignet. Also Kaimauern oder auch deine Betonstege. Die Brancin nehmen die Sardinen dann ohne Probleme vom Grund auf. Mit häufigen Fehlbissen muß man dabei aber rechnen.

An Stellen mit großen Steinen oder Felsen am Grund kann man mit dieser Methode nachts auch mit Congern jenseits der 1m Marke rechnen und natürlich auch mit vielen Hängern. Und wenn das Vorfach dabei zu dünn ist, verabschieden sich die Conger mit ihren scharfen Zähnen.

Was beim Wolfsbarsch hinderlich ist, das ist beim Angeln auf Conger dringend notwendig - dickes Vorfach oder Hardmono usw. Dem Conger muß man sofort die "Kante" geben und sie ins Mittelwasser führen, sonst verschwinden sie auf auf Nimmerwiedersehen zwischen den Steinen bzw, Felspalten.

Kaimauern in den kleinen Häfen, bei denen am Grund große Steine abgekippt wurden, sind Top-Stellen für Conger. Nur ob man diese "Schlangen" auch essen kann...? Sie sollen viele Gräten und kein besonders gutes Fleisch haben. Meine schwimmen alle wieder.

Gruß Buttweiser

P.S.
Wenn man mit der Fähre und PKW nach Ugljan übersetzt und auf der Insel an die Nordspitze bis nach Donje Selo fährt, findet man in dem kleinen Hafen die Konoba Dido Sime. Der Wirt hat an der Kaimauer vor der Gaststätte eine Muräne als "Haustier". Die versteckt sich dort zwischen den Steinen und wartet immer auf Futter. Das ist was für Kinder, aber nur wenn die Muräne noch lebt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Juli 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> abgekippt wurden, sind Top-Stellen für Conger. Nur ob man diese "Schlangen" auch essen kann...? Sie sollen viele Gräten und kein besonders gutes Fleisch haben. Meine schwimmen alle wieder.


 
Die kleineren Conger, so bis 1,10m, kannst du,  ohne Probleme mit vielen Gräten puhlen, essen, die schmecken echt lecker (geräuchert)! 

Nur bei den größeren, längeren und dickeren ist das so,  mit vielen Fleischgräten! 
Kann auch mal ne Muräne beißen, da kenn ich mich aber nicht aus, ob die kulinarisch verwertbar ist...


----------



## Heilbutt (20. Juli 2020)

Klasse Bericht, vielen Dank!
Liest sich sehr schön! Weil hier von Rabac geschrieben wurde:
Wir waren vor ein paar Jahren auch mal in Rabac, im "Altort", Richtung Campingplatz.
Direkt vor unserer FeWo lagen ein paar an Bojen festgemachte Boote.
Die Stelle war zwar zum baden nicht die idyllischste, aber nur 10 m Luftlinie von unserer Terrasse weg.
Drum sprangen wir auch dort gleich rein. Wenn ich mit der Schnorchelmaske unterwegs war sah ich eigentlich immer
unter den Booten einige Wolfsbarsche stehen. Auch mal zwei, drei unter einem Boot.
Keine Riesen, aber die größeren dürften auch so um die 40 cm gehabt haben.
Vor allem waren die überhaupt nicht scheu. Man konnte fast bis auf 1 - 2 m ranschwimmen.

Es hätte mich schon gereizt es mal anglerisch zu versuchen. Hatte aber nichts dabei, Spinnfischen wäre zw. den Booten
eher schlecht gegangen, und die Boote gehörten Einheimischen, die da auch relativ oft zu Gange waren.
Lizenz hatte ich auch nicht...   


Gruß
Holger


----------



## pulpot (20. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Nur bei den größeren, längeren und dickeren ist das so,  mit vielen Fleischgräten!
> Kann auch mal ne Muräne beißen, da kenn ich mich aber nicht aus, ob die kulinarisch verwertbar ist...


Hatte vor 4 Jahren mal eine kleinere (vieleicht so 60cm) Muräne in Süd-Dalmatien, wurde aber wieder released, da ein Kroate, der mir half, meinte die würden sich erst in groß lohnen, da sie sonst zuviele kleine Gräten hätten. War mir sowieso nicht geheuer, so wie die gefaucht hat.


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Juli 2020)

Sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder!

Zu deinen Fragen: In den Fischkäfigen dort werden die Fische gemästet, die du am Anfang am häufigsten auf den Fischtheken sahst: Wolfsbarsche und Doraden.
Die Kanister auf den Booten sind Markierungen für die Fischereigeräte von Berufsfischern: Anfang und Ende von Netzen und Langleinen (oder Zwischenmarkierung davon), Markierung für Korb oder Reuse.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Juli 2020)

Klasse Bericht. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Juli 2020)

Na das ist wirklich mal wieder ein ausführlicher, interessant geschriebener und gut bebilderter Bericht.
Sehr geil


----------



## glavoc (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo Tomasz,
dir ein dickes Petri zum Norddalmatinischen Wolfsbarsch! Sehr schön, zu lesen das hin&wieder mein geschreibsel dem einen oder anderen Boardie von Nutzen ist. Ausdrücklich möchte ich dir für deinen ausführlichen, toll geschriebenen und top bebilderten Reisebericht danken!! So etwas erfreut mein Herz  - THX!!
Bin gerade erst (leider!) in D`land zurückgekehrt und kann daher erst jetzt die eine oder andere Frage beantworten.. Also:

Anhang anzeigen 350695

Es gab neben vielen anderen Fischen auch Wolfsbarsche und Doraden. Das machte Hoffnung auf meinen ersten Fisch aus dem Mittelmeer.

_Diese Fische vom Fischmarkt (dalmatinisch - peškarija) stammen aus der Fischzucht und sind definitiv keine Wildfänge. So liegt der Preis bei Wildfängen deutlich höher,  sprich 200 kroat. Kuna zu 60-80 Kuna für Aquakultur._

Nach 3 Tagen startete ich den ersten Versuch und stellte mir den Wecker um noch vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser zu sein. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht der geborene Frühaufsteher bin und es fiel mir echt schwer mich fertig zu machen.

_Für alle, mich eingeschlossen, die mit dem aufstehen um fünf in der Früh`Probleme haben, kann ich die Dämmerung empfehlen - ebenso eine gute Zeit & nicht weniger erfolgsversprechend._

Er maß genau 40 cm und war mein erster Fisch aus dem Mittelmeer. Ich habe mich wahnsinnig gefreut. Allerdings war ich darauf nicht so recht vorbereitet. Anstatt den Köder zu wechseln angelte ich weiterhin mit meinem feinen Zeug. Die Wolfsbarsche schossen dabei von der Seeseite immer wieder links und rechts vom Steg in die Kleinfischschwärme, aber den Kalmarstreifen ignorierten sie.

_Ja, diese waren auf ihrem täglichen Raubzug. Zudem im Jagdmodus. Diese Ährenfische  (Atherina presbyter) sind deren "Brotfisch" und wo immer diese sich aufhalten, sind oftmals die Wölfe nicht allzuweit  . Eine der sichersten Methoden einen Wölf zu fangen, ist daher die anköderung eines lebenden Gavuns an freier Leine im Hafenbecken. Als Kinder sind wir oftmals mit Absicht und Arschbombe auf/in die Gavunschwärme gesprungen um anschl. einige der orientierungslosen, leicht verwirrten, einzelnen an der puren Oberfläche schwimmenden Gavuni einzusammeln und diese dann wie oben beschrieben an unsere Handleinen zu haken._

Anhang anzeigen 350706


Anhang anzeigen 350701


_Petri! Dick und wohlgenährt und mit 40 cm von einer guten Größe - meinen Glückwunsch! _

Anhang anzeigen 350707


_Der mit Abstand bestsortierteste Laden in Altstadtnähe. Der Betreiber (dritter von links) ist ein wahrer Profi und weltweit einer der besten Angler in seiner Disziplin:









						Marko Sikirić iz ŠRD Zubatac svjetski seniorski prvak u udičarenju, srebro osvojio njegov klupski kolega Ivan Galzina - Sport023
					

Vrijeme čitanja: < 1 min Proglašenjem pobjednika u Salima je završeno 53. Svjetsko prvenstvo u ribolovu iz usidrene brodice. Hrvatska je pobjednik u kategoriji juniora



					sport023.hr
				




Wer mit dem PKW unterwegs ist, kann etwas ausserhalb aber auch bei Nevico fündig werden. Dort ist die Auswahl beinahe riesig:_








						Nevico
					

Nevico - Nautička i ribolovna oprema, ronilačka oprema, ribički pribor, ribarska oprema, nautička oprema, ribolov, nautika, bjorko, bragante adriano, cavalieri, formfiner, oprema za kampiranje, zaštitna obuća i odjeća, veliki izbor proizvoda uz povoljne cijene



					nevico.hr
				






Anhang anzeigen 350709

Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal mit solchen Ködern geangelt?

_Das sind Kunstköder für Oktopuse! Wenn ein lohnendes Habitat vorhanden ist, fängst mensch damit beinahe sicher den einen oder anderen Kraken. Hier die Anwendung:  _





Bevor es wieder mit der Rute ans Wasser gehen sollte, sind wir übers Land gefahren. Die vorgelagerten Inseln haben wir leider nicht besucht, weil es mit Kind dann doch etwas weit war und die Autovermietung einen Risikozuschlag haben wollte? @galvoc was ist da los bei Euch?!

_Das höre ich zum ersten Mal, kann jedoch auch sein, dass es so ist.. fast wahrscheinlicher ist aber der Versuch, arme Touristen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.. wie gesagt - ohne Gewähr...  ..  .._

Anhang anzeigen 350718

Im Kalk findet man zahlreiche Fossilien. Das hier sind Foraminiferen.

_Gut beobachtet! Geologisch lagen die Inseln auch schon unterhalb der Meeresoberfläche, waren aber auch schon mit dem Festland verbunden.. Das Mittelmeer kennt in seiner Geschichte viele Wasserstände.. von Land unter bis zur Totalaustrocknung._

Überall an der Küste trifft man auf Spuren von Anglern und Fischern. Besonders beeindruckend war ein Angler auf der Ostseite von Pag einen Popper von mindestens 25 cm rausfeuerte. Früher soll es dort Thunfische gegeben haben. War das sein Zielfisch? Leider mussten wir bald weiter und konnten nicht sehen, ob er etwas gefangen hatte.

_Das kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen^^ Möglich wären auch Blaubarsche, Leerfische oder an der Oberfläche raubende Amberjacks.. Who knows?_

Anhang anzeigen 350737

Yachthafen in der Altstadt 

_Foša - der alte Hafen der Fischer mit venezianischem Tor und dahinter der Nautischen Schule.._

Anhang anzeigen 350743


*Špar* (_Diplodus annularis_)

Anhang anzeigen 350750


*Fratar* (lat. _Diplodus vulgaris_),


Anhang anzeigen 350747

Hier habe ich vermutlich eine kleine Grundel erwischt?!
_
Jepp & damit mein Pseudonym hier im AB (glavoc) ^^_

Anhang anzeigen 350757

Ich würde denken, dass das eine Dorade ist?
_
Jepp - richtig!  Sparus aurata  - Namensgebend aufgrund  der goldenen "Stirn"_

Anhang anzeigen 350756


Für heute habe ich aber noch ein paar Bilder, die oft einen Bezug zum Angeln haben.

Anhang anzeigen 350771

Dieser Schleppangler war fast in Wurfweite, aber eben auch nur fast...

_.. und dem gleichem Zielfisch auf der Spur - Wolfsbarsche oder auch Leerfische.._

Anhang anzeigen 350773

Wozu sind diese Kanister da?

_Wie oben bereits perfekt von Boardie Baumi beschrieben, sind das"Signale" um die Netze, Langleinen oder auch tiefe Reusen wiederzufinden, bzw diese wieder hochzubekommen.. oftmals noch mit der Bootsregistrierung versehen. Baumi hat damit wohl die größsten Erfahrungen jahrelang in GR gemacht/gearbeitet._

Der hier war jeden Abend mit seinem Ruderboot unterwegs...

Anhang anzeigen 350764

...um diese Käfige zu bergen. Was fängt er damit? Krabben oder Kraken?

_Hauptsächlich Fische. Von Sparidae(Meerbrassen) über Conger, Lippfische bis andere "Stein"fische und hoffentlich den einen oder anderen Kormoran, der darin seinen letzten Fisch gefressen hat ^^_


Anhang anzeigen 350766

Fischzucht auf der Insel Pag. In Norwegen wäre das ein Hotspot. Was züchtet man hier?

_Doraden oder Wolfsbarsche, oder aber es werden Thune gemästet._

Anhang anzeigen 350769

...war die See bald spiegelglatt und ging farblich in den Himmel über.
_
Bei uns "Bonaca" genannt. Das ist die Zeit, wo sich die Küstenbewohner ihre Boote für das nächtliche Fischstechen vorbereiten. Feral i Osti:_






Hoffe ich konnte die Fragen beantworten, falls nicht, wie immer: bei Fragen - fragen!

liebe Grüße!!
dat grundelchen


----------



## Krallblei (27. Juli 2020)

Ausführliche Antwort. Daumen hoch!!!!


----------



## crisis (29. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos! Wir wollen im Herbst los, wahrscheinlich auch nach Kroatien. Wahrscheinlich Nähe Porec. Bis jetzt war ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Rute mitkommt. Nach der Story kann ich sie wohl nicht zuhause lassen.


----------



## Tomasz (6. August 2020)

Vielen Dank nochmal für Euer Feedback. Da ich im Urlaub weitestgehend offline war komme ich erst jetzt dazu zu antworten.


----------



## Tomasz (6. August 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> @Tomasz
> 
> Das hast du aber schön geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Infos. Conger wäre jetzt nicht so mein Fall, aber auf Wolfsbarsch und Brassen will ich es auf jeden Fall nochmal versuchen.
Woher nimmst Du Sardinen und Anchovis? Kaufst Du die frisch auf dem Markt, eingefroren aus der Tiefkültheke, fischt sie selbst mit einem Kescher oder nimmst Du gar Anchovis aus der Dose?
Es macht sicher Sinn, die Köder am Haken zusätzlich zu befestigen. Wir haben früher Sardinen tiefgefroren in der Metro gekauft und nach Norwegen mitgenommen. Befestigt hatten wir sie zusätzlich mit dünnen Basteldraht. Wir konnten damit in Norwegen gute Erfolge erzielen, zumal die Sardinen eine ölige Duftspur umhüllt hat.
Wenn Du mit loser Schnur geangelt hast, geht das sicher auch auf hindernisreichen Gründen. Macht es Sinn den Köder dann auch langsam anzuzupfen? Die Bisserkennung läuft dann vermutlich auch über den Finger an der Schnur oder wie machst Du das?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. August 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Tomasz,
> dir ein dickes Petri zum Norddalmatinischen Wolfsbarsch! Sehr schön, zu lesen das hin&wieder mein geschreibsel dem einen oder anderen Boardie von Nutzen ist. Ausdrücklich möchte ich dir für deinen ausführlichen, toll geschriebenen und top bebilderten Reisebericht danken!! So etwas erfreut mein Herz  - THX!!
> Bin gerade erst (leider!) in D`land zurückgekehrt und kann daher erst jetzt die eine oder andere Frage beantworten.. Also:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine sehr ausführlichen Antworten! Ich hatte mich schon lange gefragt, was Dein Pseudonym bedeuten könnte
Ein paar Fragen hätte ich tatsächlich noch.
Ist das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch in Kroatien erlaubt?
Und hast Du eine Idee, was die vielen Boote an unserem letzten Urlaubstag vor der Inselkette fangen wollten?












An keinem anderen Tag waren auch nur annähernd so viele Boote (mehr als 20 waren es auf jeden Fall) relativ dicht an dicht zu sehen und es schien, als ob sie alle nur auf ein Signal gewartet hätten um sich dann dort zu treffen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen hätte ich tatsächlich noch.
> Ist das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch in Kroatien erlaubt?
> Und hast Du eine Idee, was die vielen Boote an unserem letzten Urlaubstag vor der Inselkette fangen wollten?
> ...
> An keinem anderen Tag waren auch nur annähernd so viele Boote (mehr als 20 waren es auf jeden Fall) relativ dicht an dicht zu sehen und es schien, als ob sie alle nur auf ein Signal gewartet hätten um sich dann dort zu treffen.



Hallo Tomadz,

ja, das angeln mit lebenden Jöderfischen ist erlaubt und selbstverständlich ganz normal praktiziert.  Viele Angelmethoden gar nicht ohne denkbar.
Ja, da hat sich das Dorf btw. der Porat/Hafen zum abendlichen Kalamare fangen getroffen.  Peškafondo genannt.

So schaut es dann auf den Booten aus 





Und dann anschl. frisch auf den Holzgrill mit Knoblauch, Rosmarin und Olivenöl - kaum ein Fisch kommt da ran.. Lecker!

lg und bei Fragen, fragen.. ^^


----------



## buttweisser (6. August 2020)

Hallo Tomasz, ich kann nur kurz antworten, da ich gerade am Packen bin - am Sonnabend geht es nach Langeland. 

Wenn ich wieder da bin, versuche ich zu antworten. Auf alle Fälle frisch vom Markt, also keine eingelegten Anchovis und Sardinen. Damit es nicht so stinkt, lege ich die Fische in Schraubgläser dann ab damit in den Kühlschrank. 

Vielleicht kann dir Glavoc inzwischen bissl was erklären. 

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen August und bis bald.


----------



## Tomasz (7. August 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Tomadz,
> 
> ja, das angeln mit lebenden Jöderfischen ist erlaubt und selbstverständlich ganz normal praktiziert.  Viele Angelmethoden gar nicht ohne praktizierbar.
> Ja, da jat sich das Dorf btw. der Porat/Hafen zum abendlichen Kalamare fangen getroffen.  Peškafondo genannt.
> ...



 Das geht ja Schlag auf Schlag, aber scheint auch nicht ganz ungefährlich. Die schwarze Tinte geht sicher nur schlecht wieder raus


----------



## Tomasz (7. August 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo Tomasz, ich kann nur kurz antworten, da ich gerade am Packen bin - am Sonnabend geht es nach Langeland.
> 
> Wenn ich wieder da bin, versuche ich zu antworten. Auf alle Fälle frisch vom Markt, also keine eingelegten Anchovis und Sardinen. Damit es nicht so stinkt, lege ich die Fische in Schraubgläser dann ab damit in den Kühlschrank.
> 
> ...



Das hilft mir schon weiter. 
Gute Erholung und viel Spaß auf Langeland.


----------



## buttweisser (7. August 2020)

Danke. Ich nehme nur Stücke, kaum ganze Sardinen. So 3-5 cm lang und ziehe sie aufs Vorfach. Ans Ende kommt ein Drilling oder ein Einzelhaken. Mit dem Einzelhaken brauchst du keine Ködernadel. Den kann man ja vorsichtig mehrmals durch den Köder fädeln. 

2 Einzelhaken machen sich ganz gut. Einer am Vorfachende und einen mit Öhr lose auf dem Vorfach. Den kann man dann am anderen Ende im Köder platzieren.


----------



## buttweisser (7. August 2020)

Wie schon mal geschrieben bin ich dabei  ab ca. 22:00Uhr am Wasser. Da nerven die unzähligen Kleinfische nicht mehr ganz so und der Köder bleibt auch mal 5 - 10 min unberührt. Du kannst natürlich auch eine zweite Rute mit Grundblei und Sardinenstück verwenden und damit bissl weiter werfen. 

Die Rute mit Soloköder sollte iin der Hand liegen. Die Schnur dabei bei geöffnetem Bügel lose zwischen den Finger halten, damit merkt man besser wenn ein Fisch am Köder knabbert.


----------



## glavoc (9. August 2020)

Hallo
drei Möglichkeiten eine Sardine anzuködern:





und angeln auf Blaubarsch mit lebendem Köfi:





lg


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Wie schon mal geschrieben bin ich dabei  ab ca. 22:00Uhr am Wasser. Da nerven die unzähligen Kleinfische nicht mehr ganz so und der Köder bleibt auch mal 5 - 10 min unberührt. Du kannst natürlich auch eine zweite Rute mit Grundblei und Sardinenstück verwenden und damit bissl weiter werfen.
> 
> Die Rute mit Soloköder sollte iin der Hand liegen. Die Schnur dabei bei geöffnetem Bügel lose zwischen den Finger halten, damit merkt man besser wenn ein Fisch am Köder knabbert.





glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo
> drei Möglichkeiten eine Sardine anzuködern:
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für Eure Infos.


----------



## Localhorst (20. Oktober 2022)

Hi,
ich bin nächste Woche (wenn auch nur dienstlich) in Zadar. 1 Tag habe ich dort frei und wollte natürlich auch angeln gehen. Leider geht der Link für den online Angelschein nicht. Also der Link geht schon, nur am Ende die Zahlung geht nicht...

Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich den Angelschein auch vor Ort in einem der beiden beschriebenen Angelshops kaufen kann? Oder ist das vor Ort eher kompliziert? All zu viel Zeit bleibt bei einem Tag für langes Suchen und Organisieren natürlich nicht ;-)

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Taurinus (20. Oktober 2022)

Welche Seite klappt bei dir nicht? Gibt ja 2 Möglichkeiten. 

Einmal über sub.hr wo man halt ein paar Euro mehr zahlt, dafür aber auch mehrere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten hat. 


			https://sub.hr/product/2022-recreational-fishing-licenses/
		


Und die offizielle Seite wo nur die Kreditkarte als Zahlungsmöglichkeiten geht... 


			MPS Uprava ribarstvo > Licenses for recreational fisheries at sea
		



Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin nächste Woche (wenn auch nur dienstlich) in Zadar. 1 Tag habe ich dort frei und wollte natürlich auch angeln gehen. Leider geht der Link für den online Angelschein nicht. Also der Link geht schon, nur am Ende die Zahlung geht nicht...
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich den Angelschein auch vor Ort in einem der beiden beschriebenen Angelshops kaufen kann? Oder ist das vor Ort eher kompliziert? All zu viel Zeit bleibt bei einem Tag für langes Suchen und Organisieren natürlich nicht ;-)
> ...



Eigentlich sollte der Link für den Angelschein funktionieren.
Aber Du kannst natürlich auch im Angelladen Udica anrufen und dort nachfragen. Die Telefonnummer findest Du bei Google. Die Mitarbeiter dort sprechen gut englisch und sind sehr hilfsbereit. Der Laden liegt auch zentral an der Brücke zur Altstadt, falls Du direkt bei denen vorbei gehen willst. Vielleicht haben sie auch einen Tipp für Dich, was gerade wo gut geht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Localhorst (21. Oktober 2022)

Super, vielen Dank. Den zweiten Link kannte ich nicht und darüber hat es gerade direkt funktioniert. Hab die Mail mit der Erlaubnis schon bekommen!

Noch drei kleine Fragen:


Ich werde nur mit sehr leichtem Gepäck angeln, also eine Spinnrute und ein paar Köder (plus Zubehör (Zange...)). So wie es hier gelesen habe, sollten das dann wohl typische Minos 10-14cm (eher helles, reflektierendes Design) und gut fliegende Blinker sein, oder? 
Ich versuche vom Ufer aus tiefes Wasser zu finden und dann eine eher schnelle Köderführung, oder?
Da es hier konkret um Zadar geht: Hat zufällig jemand eine Stelle (googlemaps?) wo ein Versuch lohnen würde? Ich werde nicht mobil sein, bin also auf das nahe Umfeld von Zadar Stadt angewiesen.

So oder so, auf jeden Fall schon einmal danke für die Hilfe!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Taurinus (21. Oktober 2022)

Wirklich tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite ist nicht verfügbar 





						Navionics ChartViewer
					






					webapp.navionics.com
				




Wenn es Spinnfischen sein soll, würd ich es in Hafennähe auf Wolfsbarsch probieren. Als Köder würde ich hierfür kleine Wobbler oder Gummis verwenden. Dekor in Richtung Sardine etc. 

Ansonsten kannst es am Abend auch mal mit Squidjigs probieren. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Tomasz (26. Oktober 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank. Den zweiten Link kannte ich nicht und darüber hat es gerade direkt funktioniert. Hab die Mail mit der Erlaubnis schon bekommen!
> 
> Noch drei kleine Fragen:
> 
> ...



Ich hatte gehofft, dass sich andere erfahrenere Angler der Mittelmeerfraktion melden, aber ich versuche mich mal.

zu 1: zu Ködern hatte ich hier etwas geschrieben. Aber Meerforellenblinker sind vielleicht nicht die klassischen Köder für Kroatien. Kleine Gummis und kleine Forellenblinker liefen aber bei mir auch ganz gut.


Tomasz schrieb:


> Eigentlich liegt mir das Angeln mit Kunstködern ohnehin mehr, allerdings schien zumindest vom Ufer der Naturköder mehr Abwechslung zu bringen. Irgendwann musste ich aber meinen Kalmar entsorgen, habe meine Rute umgebaut und bin dann mit einem Sammelsurium an Kunstködern ans Wasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350931
> 
> ...



zu 2: tiefes Wasser ist tatsächlich sehr hilfreich. Zudem wäre Struktur ganz gut. Eine Polbrille hilft da ungemein. Ich habe die Köder eher mit Spinnstops eingeleiert und versucht immer Kontakt zu halten. Ich habe aber nicht die klassischen Jigs geangelt.

zu 3: Da ich das Meer direkt vor der Haustür hatte, habe ich auch nur dort geangelt. Das war nördlich des Zentrums entlang der Straßen Mali Mini und Kresimirova Obala. Fotos dazu habe ich auf Seite 1 gestellt. Aber rund um die Altstadt und entlang der Häfen hat man sicher noch tieferes Wassers.

Mein Tip wäre ohnehin im Angelladen vor Ort zu fragen. Da ich bislang nur zwei mal am Mittelmeer geangelt habe und davon ein mal in Zadar, gibt es da mit Sicherheit andere die mehr dazu beisteuern können.
Du kannst auch glavoc anfragen. Der kennt die Gegend ziemlich gut!

Gruß

Tomasz
​


----------



## Tomasz (26. Oktober 2022)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre die Geschichte schnell erzählt. Ich habe die Angel ausgeworfen und nach nur zwei Minuten hing mein erster Wolfsbarsch am Haken. Aber der Reihe nach.
> Nachdem ich vor zwei Jahren in Frankreich ohne irgendeinen Fisch dagestanden hatte, sollte der Familienurlaub im letzten September ans Mittelmeer nach Kroatien gehen. Im Board gibt es dazu einige Informationen und ich habe natürlich auch immer die Berichte und Tips von @glavoc gelesen.
> Im letzten September waren sowohl die Luft als auch das Wasser noch angenehm warm. Wir hatten mit unserem Ferienhaus den Hauptgewinn gezogen und lagen im Norden von Zadar in der ersten Reihe zum Strand.
> 
> ...





Tomasz schrieb:


> Bevor es wieder mit der Rute ans Wasser gehen sollte, sind wir übers Land gefahren. Die vorgelagerten Inseln haben wir leider nicht besucht, weil es mit Kind dann doch etwas weit war und die Autovermietung einen Risikozuschlag haben wollte? @galvoc was ist da los bei Euch?!
> Besonders gut hat mir Pag gefallen. Rauhe Kalksteinfelsen fallen teils steil ins Meer und bilden einen tollen Kontrast zu den Farbtönen des Wassers.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350715
> ...



In den beiden Beiträgen hast Du ein paar Fotos zu "meiner" Angelstrecke nördlich des Zentrums und zum Zentrum selbst und den Häfen. Die Lokals haben dort auch geangelt, aber eher auf Natürköder.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Localhorst (29. Oktober 2022)

Hi, 
vielen Dank für die Meldungen. Da ich hier so nett Hilfe bekommen habe, ist es mir wichtig zumindest auch Rückmeldung zu geben.

Ich hatte leider nur wenig Zeit, da der dienstliche Anteil der Reise doch Recht hoch war...

Ich glaube, ich war sogar an einem der Spots aus dem ersten Post. Ich habe auch im Norden von Zadar geangelt, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Habe es aber auch nur knapp 2 Stunden ans Wasser geschafft.

Es waren viele Angler unterwegs. Wie vorher erwähnt, haben fast alle mit Naturködern auf Grund geangelt. Ich habe ein paar sehr freundliche locals gefragt und sie meinten, dass aktives angeln an den Stellen wo ich war zu dieser Jahreszeit (Ende Oktober) eher nicht gut klappt, da Wolfsbarsch wohl gerade in der Laichzeit ist ( keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, oder nur mein weitergehen beschleunigen sollte ;-) ).

Es waren viele, eher kleine Fische und viele, mittelgroße an der Oberfläche kreisende Fische zu sehen. (Es sah fast aus, als ob sie nach Luft schnappen?)

Was mich aber am meisten beeindruckt hat war die unglaubliche Schönheit von Zadar und dem Umland von Kroatien was ich sehen konnte.

Ich komme sicher noch einmal privat zurück und dann mit mehr Zeit und einem Hauch von Vorstellung, wie dort geangelt wird.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## fwde (29. Oktober 2022)

Ganz toller Bericht - Danke fürs zeigen


----------

